# A la menor brevedad / la mayor brevedad ?



## rocstar

Hola..
He escuchado las frases, a la menor brevedad y a la mayor brevedad para referirse a que algo se hará lo más pronto posible...¿ Cuál será la correcta ? O quizá sea sólo ¿ -a la brevedad- la correcta ? A ver que piensan. Gracias.


----------



## sicoticosandro

a la mayor brevedad posible.

esa es la frase correcta.

la menor brevedad posible, significa que no sea muy breve, que se tome su tiempo.


----------



## rocstar

Oh ! No sé si estaré pensando diferente. Porque si tenemos dos brevedades, una de 10 min y otra de 30, si tengo prisa yo escogería la menor brevedad y no la mayor...¿ o no ?  Gracias.


----------



## sicoticosandro

no lo se mi estimado amigo, para mi brevedad es hacer algo en poco tiempo, entonces a la mayor brevedad posible para mi significa hacerlo lo mas rapido posible. pero quiero escuchar tercersas opiniones. ademas que nunca he escuchado a la menor brevedad posible


----------



## Tampiqueña

Estoy de acuerdo con Sicoticosandro. Para mí lo correcto es "a la mayor brevedad posible" (es decir "rápidamente"). La "menor brevedad" significaría "lo más lentamente posible".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A la menor brevedad posible se usa muchísimo en oficinas de gobierno (en todos lados, no sólo en México).

Sin embargo, coincido en que debe ser a la mayor brevedad posible si quieres que algo sea rápido.


----------



## Guachipem

> A la menor brevedad posible se usa muchísimo en oficinas de gobierno (en todos lados, no sólo en México).


 
Esas son las típicas oraciones complejas que tienes que descifrar para entender, porque la primera impresión de "menor brevedad posible" es rapidez, y significa todo lo contrario. Frases como esas las usan para confundir en muchos lugares... las hay más complicadas. Y si dices que esa en concreto se usa en los edificios del gobierno, no me extrañaría nada, ya que por lo general son muy lentos...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Guachipem said:


> Esas son las típicas oraciones complejas que tienes que descifrar para entender, porque la primera impresión de "menor brevedad posible" es rapidez, y significa todo lo contrario. Frases como esas las usan para confundir en muchos lugares... las hay más complicadas. Y si dices que esa en concreto se usa en los edificios del gobierno, no me extrañaría nada, ya que por lo general son muy lentos...


 
Lo de que lo usan en oficinas de goberno era broma. Si lo usan es precisamente para indicar que se van a tomar todo el tiempo del mundo, y que tal vez después del descanso obligatorio de 55 minutos después de 5 minutos de trabajo te atiendan.


----------



## Namarne

rocstar said:


> Oh ! No sé si estaré pensando diferente. Porque si tenemos dos brevedades, una de 10 min y otra de 30, si tengo prisa yo escogería la menor brevedad y no la mayor...¿ o no ? Gracias.


Esto no son dos brevedades, amigo rocstar, sino dos intervalos de tiempo, uno más breve que el otro. De ahí la falacia.  
(Y aun así: 10 es un guarismo menor que 30, pero 10 minutos es MAYOR brevedad que 30 minutos.)
Coincido con el resto de opiniones.


----------



## Argónida

"A la mayor brevedad", sin duda. Si la brevedad es mayor, es más breve, y si es menor, es menos breve, o sea, más larga.


----------



## rocstar

Hola..
Gracias a todos. Tienen razón, la mayor brevedad es la más breve o corta.


----------



## mirk

Ya lo han indicado, "la mayor brevedad" es la frase adecuada.  No faltará el "astuto" que querrá darte todo un tratado de cómo las brevedades son menores por naturaleza, pero "la menor brevedad posible" me suena al que llega al comedor y pide "un vaso CON agua" para a raíz de eso soltar el tratado de cómo es que los vasos son de vidrio y no de agua...


----------



## pejeman

Para empezar, menor y mayor son mutuamente excluyentes, como se puede apreciar fácilmente a continuacióndel DRAE)

*menor**.*
(Del lat. _minor, -ōris_).


*1. *adj. comp. de *pequeño.*


*mayor**.*

(Del lat. _maior, -ōris_).


*1. *adj. comp. de *grande.* 



¿Y qué es brevedad?


*brevedad**.*

(Del lat. _brevĭtas, -ātis_).


*1. *f. Corta extensión o duración de una cosa, acción o suceso.


Para mí, brevedad equivale a corto tiempo. "La brevedad de su estancia en México no le permitió visitar más que tres de los estados de nuestra república."

Entonces ya me resulta forzado hablar de "grande o mayor brevedad". Es como hablar de un "grande pigmeo".


Ahora me resulta más forzado decir "mayor brevedad" o "menor brevedad" así a secas, porque ambos términos son comparativos. ¿Y què se está comparando en las frases: "a la menor brevedad" y "a la mayor brevedad"? Nada con nada. Tal vez ´"a la mínima brevedad" pudiera servir, pero eso sería como en un nanosegundo, tal vez. Antes de terminar de decirlo, ya habría transcurrido la multicitada brevedad.


Otra cosa sería decir: La recuperación de Juan fue de menor brevedad que la de Pedro. (Juan se recuperó en tres días y Pedro en cinco). Si el tiempo normal de recuperación fuese de diez días, tanto la de Juan como la de Pedro serían *pequeñas*, pero la de Juan sería menor, comparada con la de Pedro. De ninguna manera "mayor brevedad", que me parece un dislate.


Pero si quisiera formar un superlativo relativo diría: "Contésteme/Espero su respuesta en la menor de las brevedades."



Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

pejeman said:


> Entonces ya me resulta forzado hablar de "grande o mayor brevedad". Es como hablar de un "grande pigmeo".
> 
> Ahora me resulta más forzado decir "mayor brevedad" o "menor brevedad" así a secas, porque ambos términos son comparativos. ¿Y què se está comparando en las frases: "a la menor brevedad" y "a la mayor brevedad"? Nada con nada.


Qué bonito, me encanta filosofar. 
¿Por qué no se puede hablar de un pigmeo grande, si es mayor que otros pigmeos? 
"A la mayor brevedad" por su puesto que compara una brevedad con otra: la deseable con la posible.


----------



## Alexis Advance

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo de pejeman. Además "menor brevedad" me resulta simplemente redundante.

Conste que con esto no descarto que en ciertas circunstancias se pueda dar el caso de que hayan dos brevedades, pero, dado su extrema excepcionalidad, me parece que la frase redunda.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A la mayor brevedad posible significa cuanto antes. No sé si sea una frase hecha o no, pero no la veo incorrecta.


----------



## Ellouder

rocstar said:


> Oh ! No sé si estaré pensando diferente. Porque si tenemos dos brevedades, una de 10 min y otra de 30, si tengo prisa yo escogería la menor brevedad y no la mayor...¿ o no ? Gracias.


 
No, escogerías la de 10 minutos, que es la mayor brevedad posible.


----------



## Ellouder

pejeman said:


> [...]
> Otra cosa sería decir: La recuperación de Juan fue de menor brevedad que la de Pedro. (Juan se recuperó en tres días y Pedro en cinco). Si el tiempo normal de recuperación fuese de diez días, tanto la de Juan como la de Pedro serían *pequeñas*, pero la de Juan sería menor, comparada con la de Pedro. De ninguna manera "mayor brevedad", que me parece un dislate.
> [...]


 
Me parece que te estás liando, y no es tan difícil, creo yo.

_«La recuperación de Juan fue de menor brevedad que la de Pedro. (Juan se recuperó en tres días y Pedro en cinco).»_

No, falso, si la de Juan fue de menor brevedad, lógicamente, es que duró más tiempo que la de Pedro. La de Pedro fue de _mayor brevedad_, esto es, fue más breve, o sea, duró menos en el tiempo.

Yo no veo el dislate por ningún sitio.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jellby

Es como decir "el más joven". El más joven es el que tiene menos edad, no el que tiene más. Si tienes que elegir entro un loquesea de 3 años, otro de 5 y otro de 14, el más joven es el de 3, por mucho que el 14 sea más que 3...


----------



## pejeman

Namarne said:


> Qué bonito, me encanta filosofar.
> ¿Por qué no se puede hablar de un pigmeo grande, si es mayor que otros pigmeos?
> "A la mayor brevedad" por su puesto que compara una brevedad con otra: la deseable con la posible.


 
*Pigmeo* se asocia con pequeño, que de manera simplificada, podemos aceptar que es lo opuesto a *grande*. Entonces "*pequeño grande"* es un contrasentido.

*Grande* no es lo mismo que *mayor*. Mayor es el comparativo de grande. Así, sí podemos decir que Musungu (un pigmeo) es *mayor* (mide más) que Tumbili (otro pigmeo). No es lo mismo que lo mesmo.


----------



## Namarne

pejeman said:


> *Pigmeo* se asocia con pequeño, que de manera simplificada, podemos aceptar que es lo opuesto a *grande*. Entonces "*pequeño grande"* es un contrasentido.
> 
> *Grande* no es lo mismo que *mayor*. Mayor es el comparativo de grande. Así, sí podemos decir que Musungu (un pigmeo) es *mayor* (mide más) que Tumbili (otro pigmeo). No es lo mismo que lo mesmo.


Como compendio de falacias lingüísticas y lógicas, no está nada mal. 
Seguramente Aquiles nunca alcanzó a la tortuga.


----------



## pejeman

rocstar said:


> Hola..
> He escuchado las frases, a la menor brevedad y a la mayor brevedad para referirse a que algo se hará lo más pronto posible...¿ Cuál será la correcta ? O quizá sea sólo ¿ -a la brevedad- la correcta ? A ver que piensan. Gracias.


 
De regreso a la pregunta original, creo que "para referirse a que algo se hará lo más pronto posible", *en principio* *es correcto ofrecer o pedir hacerlo "a la menor brevedad posible*" y *no " a la mayor brevedad posible*".

Para mí resulta fácil explicarlo, si uso una recta numérica horizontal.

Si suponemos que de uno a diez días se considera "brevedad" *(corta extensión o duración de ùna cosa, acción o suceso*) y que después ya es "dilación" (demora, tardanza o detención de algo por algún tiempo), y que en una recta numérica, los números a la izquierda de otro son menores que éste, entonces una "brevedad" de 1 día es menor que otra "brevedad" de 5 días. 

X---+----+----+---+----+----+--------->
0     1     2      3     4      5      6

Ahora bien: Nuestros antepasados acuñaron el término "menor" antes de que los matemáticos idearan la recta numérica y las coordenadas. (Plano cartesiano creo que se llama) y por eso menor significa:

*menor**.*
(Del lat. _minor, -ōris_).


*1. *adj. comp. de *pequeño.* Que es *inferior* a otra cosa en cantidad, intensidad o calidad.


e inferior significa:


*inferior**.*

(Del lat. _inferĭor, -ōris_).


*1. *adj. Que está debajo de algo o más bajo que ello.

*2. *adj. *Que es menos que algo en calidad o en cantidad.*



Ellos ya sabían que una brevedad de 1 día es *menor* y no mayor que una brevedad de 5 días, porque dura *menos*.



Ahora voy a otro punto, gramatical, creo yo. Hablar de "a la menor brevedad" así solita, no me parece válido, porque "menor" es comparativo y en esa frase no se establece ninguna comparación entre "brevedades". Otra cosa sería: ¿En qué brevedad lo tendrás listo? -En cinco días. -¿Puedes hacerlo en una menor brevedad? -Bueno; en tres días. -Hecho.


Por último, aquí nos puede ayudar el superlativo relativo, y si podríamos usar -Espero tu reporte en la menor de las brevedades-, que si aceptáramos que el tiempo mínimo es de un día, significaría que mañana estaría listo el trabajo requerido.


----------



## clares3

Hi, folks
No son horas en España pero me inclino a pensar que se trata de una construcción autorreferente del estilo de la que sigue: ¿Qué cosa se hace más grande cuanto más le quitamos?
Respuesta: un agujero.
La falacia radica en que el término quitar lo asociamos a empequeñecer, para descubrir luego que hay cosas que cuanto más pierden (de algo) más ganan de sí mismos. Un espacio corto es lo que valoramos cuando tenemos prisa, por eso cuanto más tiempo le quitamos más sube en el concepto de brevedad y, por tanto, en nuestra valoración.
Temo no haberme explicado en absoluto. Vosotros diréis
(por cierto: la autorrreferencia es un hilo/tema fascinante)
Clares3


----------



## Ellouder

pejeman said:


> De regreso a la pregunta original, creo que "para referirse a que algo se hará lo más pronto posible", *en principio* *es correcto ofrecer o pedir hacerlo "a la menor brevedad posible*" y *no " a la mayor brevedad posible*".  [...]


 

Cada vez te estás liando más... La expresión correcta es «a la mayor brevedad posible», no intentes cambiarla .

Fíjate: tú mismo dices «_para referirse a que algo se hará lo más pronto posible_». Según tu razonamiento, ¿no deberia ser «_para referirse a que algo se hará *lo menos* pronto posible_»?

A ver, ahí 'mayor' no se refiere al tiempo, sino a la magnitud de la brevedad; cuanto más breve, menos tiempo... 

...y así hasta los infinitos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jellby

pejeman said:


> De regreso a la pregunta original, creo que "para referirse a que algo se hará lo más pronto posible", *en principio* *es correcto ofrecer o pedir hacerlo "a la menor brevedad posible*" y *no " a la mayor brevedad posible*".



Si pudiera entenderse "brevedad" como "periodo corto de tiempo", entonces sí tendría su lógica: a la menor brevedad = al menor instante.

Pero "brevedad" hace referencia a la "cualidad de breve" o a la "corta duración" de algo, no a algo que es breve. Esto hace que no sea lógico lo que propones, en mi opinión.


----------



## pejeman

Namarne said:


> Como compendio de falacias lingüísticas y lógicas, no está nada mal.
> Seguramente Aquiles nunca alcanzó a la tortuga.


 
Y haré mi solicitud al foro para que en la menor de las brevedades pueda cambiar mi alias a Pezenón de Elea.


----------



## gdiaz

pejeman said:


> Para empezar, menor y mayor son mutuamente excluyentes, como se puede apreciar fácilmente a continuacióndel DRAE)
> 
> *menor**.*
> (Del lat. _minor, -ōris_).
> 
> 
> *1. *adj. comp. de *pequeño.*
> 
> 
> *mayor**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _maior, -ōris_).
> 
> 
> *1. *adj. comp. de *grande.*
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Y qué es brevedad?
> 
> 
> *brevedad**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _brevĭtas, -ātis_).
> 
> 
> *1. *f. Corta extensión o duración de una cosa, acción o suceso.
> 
> 
> Para mí, brevedad equivale a corto tiempo. "La brevedad de su estancia en México no le permitió visitar más que tres de los estados de nuestra república."
> 
> Entonces ya me resulta forzado hablar de "grande o mayor brevedad". Es como hablar de un "grande pigmeo".
> 
> 
> Ahora me resulta más forzado decir "mayor brevedad" o "menor brevedad" así a secas, porque ambos términos son comparativos. ¿Y què se está comparando en las frases: "a la menor brevedad" y "a la mayor brevedad"? Nada con nada. Tal vez ´"a la mínima brevedad" pudiera servir, pero eso sería como en un nanosegundo, tal vez. Antes de terminar de decirlo, ya habría transcurrido la multicitada brevedad.
> 
> 
> Otra cosa sería decir: La recuperación de Juan fue de menor brevedad que la de Pedro. (Juan se recuperó en tres días y Pedro en cinco). Si el tiempo normal de recuperación fuese de diez días, tanto la de Juan como la de Pedro serían *pequeñas*, pero la de Juan sería menor, comparada con la de Pedro. De ninguna manera "mayor brevedad", que me parece un dislate.
> 
> 
> Pero si quisiera formar un superlativo relativo diría: "Contésteme/Espero su respuesta en la menor de las brevedades."
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Justamente porque brevedad es _corta duración_, se te pide hacer algo a la mayor brevedad posible (procurando la más corta duración de que seas capaz).


----------



## pejeman

clares3 said:


> Hi, folks
> No son horas en España pero me inclino a pensar que se trata de una construcción autorreferente del estilo de la que sigue: ¿Qué cosa se hace más grande cuanto más le quitamos?
> Respuesta: un agujero.


 
Me encantó el ejemplo. Nunca lo había escuchado. Es como los cuatro mil hoyos que encontraron en Blackburn y que aunque pequeños los tuvieron que contar todos y ahora ya saben cuantos hoyos se necesitan para llenar el Albert Hall. (_Un día en la vida_, de Lennon y McCartney)

Y si bien me he dilatado para comentar tu telegrama y en la elaboración de mi respuesta ya no hubo *brevedad*, se me ocurrió otra pregunta: ¿Qué cosa permanece igual, por más que le quites o le pongas?
Un vértice.

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

gdiaz said:


> Justamente porque brevedad es _corta duración_, se te pide hacer algo a la mayor brevedad posible (procurando la más corta duración de que seas capaz).


 
Sólo gramaticalmente yo preguntaría:

-¿Mayor que qué, patrón?

*mayor**. (DRAE)*

(Del lat. _maior, -ōris_).


*1. adj. comp.* de *grande.* Que excede* a algo* en cantidad o calidad.

Si mi patroncito quisiera usar el superlativo relativo, yo esperaría escuchar algo como:

"en la mayor (menor, díria yo) de las brevedades que se acostumbran en esta empresa."

*superlativo relativo. (DRAE)*
*1. *m._ Gram._ El que, junto con el artículo o el posesivo, asigna el grado máximo o mínimo de la cualidad a una o varias personas o cosas *en relación con las demás de un conjunto determinado*; p. ej., _el mejor de los hermanos, sus más tristes versos, la menor de las dificultades, las casas más viejas de la ciudad, los menos favorecidos del grupo._


----------



## arleen3

Hola Pejeman, 


Yo estoy de acuerdo con todos los que dijeron que "a la mayor brevedad" está correcto. Si mi jefe me está pidiendo que le redacte una carta para otra compañía, y él la necesita lo más pronto posible, me diría esto: " Necesito que me redacte una carta para (fulanito) y se la envíe, a la mayor brevedad posible".


Mayor brevedad -> Lo más rápido posible.

Menor brevedad -> Lo más lento posible.




Saludos.


----------



## the_teacher

arleen3 said:


> Hola Pejeman,
> 
> 
> Yo estoy de acuerdo con todos los que dijeron que "a la mayor brevedad" está correcto. Si mi jefe me está pidiendo que le redacte una carta para otra compañía, y él la necesita lo más pronto posible, me diría esto: " Necesito que me redacte una carta para (fulanito) y se la envíe, a la mayor brevedad posible".
> 
> 
> Mayor brevedad -> Lo más rápido posible.
> 
> Menor brevedad -> Lo más lento posible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.




Coincido contigo, "a la mayor brevedad..." pienso que sería lo más correcto.


Saludos gente!!!!!


----------



## clares3

Queridos todos y en especial Pejeman
Los hoyos que llenan el Albert Halla me tienen obsesionaado desde que los escuché por primera vez. Encuentro ahí una coincidencia misteriosa.
En cuanto a lo que dije, rectifico: no creo que sea una autorreferencia sino un proceso psicológico más complejo que nos lleva a atribuir a algo/alguien lo que no estaba dicho para éso/él. Somos frágiles, supongo.
Pero creo que estamos de acuerdo en que es "a la mayor bevedad", como ha dicho la amiga hondureña (bienvenida)
Clares3


----------



## Like an Angel

En Argentina siempre he oído y escrito "a la mayor brevedad posible".

Como ya bien han hecho mención:

*brevedad**.*

(Del lat. _brevĭtas, -ātis_).


*1. *f. Corta extensión o duración de una cosa, acción o *suceso*.

*suceso**.*

(Del lat. _successus_).


*2. *m. Transcurso o discurso del tiempo.

Ahora, si intentamos una especie de paráfrasis de _a la mayor brevedad posible_, podríamos decir _a la más corta extensión de transcurso de tiempo_, y si en vez de más ponemos menos vamos a estar pidiendo lo contrario de lo que queremos, porque lo que queremos es que transcurra poco tiempo entre el recibimiento de nuestro pedido y su respuesta.

Me duele la cabeza 

Fugaces saludos, aunque calurosos para todos


----------

